# Lightinig Schedules



## kailaedwards (Jun 10, 2013)

I just brought home my baby hedgie a few days ago and the breeder she was with told me that she has a lighting schedule from 615am to 730pm, I was wondering if it would just be okay to use the natural day and night as her schedule due to it beginning to be summer and the days and nights are longer. So basicly her schedule would begin at 7am when the sun would come up and i have been closing the curtains around 8pm to make it completely dark for her. I am just nervous about this whole hibernation thing. Also, is it normal for her not to wake up when it is the begining of the night , because she is a constant i am going to be up around 11pm to 3am. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You should still have a light on for 12-14 hours, even if its light outside. Even the reduced light from a cloudy day or two can trigger a hibernation attempt for some hedgies so its just safer for them to leave a light on.


----------

